

 Secret court judge rejects US gov’t request for longer metadata retention - a_olt
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/03/secret-court-judge-rejects-us-govt-request-for-longer-metadata-retention/

======
bediger4000
_in a win for civil liberties advocates,_

Stop me if I'm wrong, but nobody advocates against the government lawyers in
FISC arguments, right? So, how can this be a win? I know that's a technical
point, but still...

If a notorious rubber stamp says the arguments are "simple unpersuasive", how
bad are the gov's arguments?

This also shows that even a hint of publicity works wonders as far as getting
some justice out of a secret court. One has to question what other massive
abuses are going on under the cover of "national defense" or
"compartmentalizatoin"/

